# Scrapping



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Pict of copper were scrapin.:thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

oh snap. Share the wealth.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Somebody is going to be having a party. I hope you have an armed guard for all that gold in that box. Where we going to celebrate? Obviously you're buying.:thumbup: That might pay for a jetter.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

All right now you're just gloating, Green.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

wow


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Where did ya say you were working?:whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Hell I keep anything over 3 feet, resell it and reuse it. 


I got a secret process that strips the outside of the pipe and makes it look new, and another for the inside.


People don't care if it is new, or new looking. It's still copper pipe in good shape, L copper is never going to go bad here in KY.

In 8 years, I don't even think I've had one complaint of using older copper pipe.

Same with black iron pipe and fittings; wire brush/strip the paint off and oil.

8 years and nothing has leaked or blown up, it's golden.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What's the secret process?


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Careful the Meth heads will be at your door in the middle of the night.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow! I just took in 900 lbs of #1 Monday and got $2000.00. You have a damn sight more than 900 lbs there. Should be a good haul.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd say


----------

